# Afternoon Tarpon



## pak (Jun 18, 2013)

Went out yesterday afternoon with some buddies in hopes of getting hooked up with a tarpon.  Not 15 min. after putting the bait in the water i was hooked up.  Got one really good jump out of him right after he was hooked and nothing much after that. almost an hour later i had my very first tarpon at the boat! what a blast! Thanks Reed! Thanks to Felton for the pics!


----------



## work2play (Jun 18, 2013)

sweet


----------



## philtuts (Jun 18, 2013)

That's awesome


----------



## rifleroom (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## oops1 (Jun 18, 2013)

That's a bid ole shad! Congrats


----------



## FishermanSailor (Jun 18, 2013)

Excellent!! He looks huge next to your buddy! Any estimate on the weight?


----------



## pak (Jun 18, 2013)

We're not sure exactly what he weighed, but some guys that have caught big tarpon before have seen the pics and said it could have been anywhere from 130-150...completely a guess but he was huge! by far the biggest fish of my life


----------



## Felton (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah that was a blast yesterday. I'm glad we got him to the boat.



> He looks huge next to your buddy!



Reid is not a small guy either.

I love that SoCo look over the shoulder. What ever is comfortable!


----------



## pak (Jun 18, 2013)

Heres another pic...kinda hard to tell from the pic how long and wide he was. We were trying to get him up a little more but after fighting him for an hour i wasnt much help.


----------



## Felton (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's a couple more.


----------



## ROAM (Jun 18, 2013)

dang! I hear ya Parker!  I've gotta do that one of these days.  I guess that is one of the benefits of living down there.  Congratulations buddy!


----------



## cathooker (Jun 18, 2013)

Great Tarpon....they are my favorite fish. Congrats.


----------



## jdthayer (Jun 19, 2013)

I have to say, that look like a great time!!! Congrats!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow,  great fish pics and report  that is  a MONSTER


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 21, 2013)

nice poon pak .... but u better be careful bc the silver king can be addicting and my favorite frustration


----------



## Southbound (Jun 23, 2013)

That's a boy dawg for sure.... congrats


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow!!!What a beast.


----------



## rsteph15 (Jun 26, 2013)

Not bad for a Wrightsville Boy!!! Didn't know you were living on the coast now.


----------



## ReefWaters (Jun 27, 2013)

pak,  what part of the tide did you hook up on?  What were you using for bait?   Were you able to get any menhaden?


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice! On my bucket list.


----------



## Fatback1 (Jun 30, 2013)

Dang it son.............thats a good'n. I'd venture to say that 

fish was pushing up to 150 lbs. Powerful feeling dealing with 

beasts that big that is for sure. For the rest of your days, 

when you think about that day and remember the battle 

you WILL feel good and smile.....................promise.


----------



## redneckacorn (Jun 30, 2013)

I sure do wanna fight one of those one day before I go...congrats to the catch of a lifetime right there!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 10, 2013)

That's awesome! I hope I can do that one day.


----------



## franklinZappa (Jul 24, 2013)

You can always tell they're a monster when they only jump once.


----------



## bhdawgs (Jul 25, 2013)

That is a beast !   awesome catch, thanks for sharing.


----------

